# Any point in upressurised basket at std 15bar?



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a Gaggia Classic that I got new at the end of last year. I read on this forum that the unpressurised baskets are better and that it is a good idea to switch away from the pressurised basket that comes with the machine. I'm happy to get a different basket but I'm not sure I can bet bothered reducing the pressure from the standard 15? bar, testing new pressure accuracy etc and invalidating my machine's warranty, at least not yet. I know many people on the forum feel differently but each to their own....

Anyhow my question are:

1) Is there any point switching to the unpressurised basket whilst keeping the rest of the machine and pressure absolutely standard?

2) Assuming there is value in switching baskets, what difference does it make?

3) Am I right in thinking I'll need to grind the coffee finer? (If makes a difference I usually put about 16g coffee in (much more than 16.5g and I leave an imprint on the coffee from the shower-screen using the std pressurised basket.)

Any advice/thoughts, especially from people that have switched baskets and kept the pressure standard, much appreciated.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

There are so many people out there using unpressurised baskets on their Classics - unbeknown to them that they're extracting at 15 bar. I think you'll be fine!

I was running standard pressure for a while and my brother still does now. Try it and see how you get on


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Deffo ditch the basket yes!

OPV mod, i did it and found the shot better, not a huge difference, but enough to notice.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Think of it like making a curry:

You can throw a ready meal in a microwave and eat a consistently ok curry.

or

You can use an oven that isn't quite perfect, but pretty damn good, and learn to cook home made curries, which might not be as good as the microwave ones at first but over time they'll get better, and eventually surpass the microwave ones by a long way, and you'll know why and how to alter the ingredients to make them taste better to you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> You can throw a ready meal in a microwave and eat a consistently ok curry.


That's being pretty generous

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/is-it-possible-to-pull-real-espresso-from-pressurized-portafilter-t30291.html

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/why-are-pressurized-portafilters-bad-t24632.html


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's being pretty generous


Overly i would say.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ha, yeah well maybe from the "Extra Special" range but not the smart value range!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Ha, yeah well maybe from the "Extra Special" range but not the smart value range!


Which probably costs about the same as a takeaway


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Ha, yeah well maybe from the "Extra Special" range but not the smart value range!


Extra special does make me chuckle!

I purchase gloves for the uk medical market, we have two brands on a couple of our glove types, same glove just different artwork.. Oh and a massive price difference....


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Definitely go for unpressurised basket if you have grinder capable of grinding fine enough. When I lowered my opv pressure I honestly could not tell any difference in taste. Maybe my taste buds have died of old age


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

It was more the feel in the mouth for me, and shots seemed to pour better....


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks all. I'll get a basket ordered and see how it goes. Good to know that lowering the pressure to 9 bar isn't a night and day essential thing to do. Esp on forums I reckon its brave to say "I couldn't tell the difference" or that "it was marginal" so appreciate people's honesty!

I've got a brand new mignon so getting a finer grind won't be a problem. When I first tried the mignon out of the box it was as fine as talc and the poor Gaggia had no chance of pushing through.


----------

